# New Anthology From the Sheffield SFF Writers' Group Available Now!



## chopper (Mar 18, 2009)

The Sheffield SFF Writers' Group is proud to present:

Set it in Space & Stick a Robot in it



> In December 2007, the Sheffield SFF Writers' Group met for the first time. One year later, the members of the group decided to mark the anniversary with an anthology of their writing. Inside this volume you will find short stories and novel extracts from the Sheffield SFF Writers' Group - in a variety of styles and genres, including science fiction, fantasy, steampunk and dark fantasy.






Includes a foreword by Mr Eric Brown, and contributions by two denizens of the Chronicles - Mr Ian Sales and Mr Steven Poore (aka iansales and chopper - but which is which??). Yours in physical form for the princely sum of £8.99 (plus p&p), or as a rather attractively priced download option.


----------



## chopper (Mar 19, 2009)

bah. one of the links does not work. that's about right for me.... click the nifty piccie to get to the right page, folks.....


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 11, 2009)

It sounds exciting ... er ... Ian.  (I did guess right didn't I?)

Is this the link you wanted?  https://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/displayProductDetails.do?sku=6804706


----------



## ctg (Jul 11, 2009)

I would get it chopper, but I'm skint. When I get some extra money, I will get it. Fear not. Then I will hunt you and Ian down for an autograph. Deal?


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 11, 2009)

Good one, Chopper, have ordered a copy.

Are any of the group going to Fantasycon, if so I will stick my copy in my bag and hunt you all down to sign it


----------



## chopper (Jul 11, 2009)

*yay! thanks, Sue! let me know how fast it turns up, cos all this is rather new to us...

*possibly, not sure - i'm tied up at work though for that one. (i'd aimed at altfiction this year...bahh...)


----------



## chopper (Jul 11, 2009)

ctg said:


> I would get it chopper, but I'm skint. When I get some extra money, I will get it. Fear not. Then I will hunt you and Ian down for an autograph. Deal?


 
deal  - and i hope to reciprocate that offer too!


----------



## ktabic (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks good. I've ordered a copy as well.

This might even inspire my local writers group to do the Cambridge anthology we been talking about for ages.


----------



## chopper (Jul 11, 2009)

if so, be sure to let us all know about it, sir!


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 11, 2009)

ktabic said:


> This might even inspire my local writers group to do the Cambridge anthology we been talking about for ages.


 
A Cambridge Writers Group?  That's news to me.  I do get together with a group in Cambridge once a month or so -- myself, Eric Brown, Chris Beckett and Una McCormack plus a few other irregulars -- but have never been aware of a writers group.

Good luck to you!


----------



## ktabic (Jul 11, 2009)

There is a small group, that meets fortnightly.
Ask Una about it, she came to a few, so can tell you how good (or bad) we are.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 11, 2009)

ktabic said:


> There is a small group, that meets fortnightly.
> Ask Una about it, she came to a few, so can tell you how good (or bad) we are.


 
I will do.  And if you _do_ decide to put an anthology together and want any help or advice, let me know.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 11, 2009)

The down-loaded version _does_ look attractively priced for those of us overseas.


----------



## ktabic (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, that is a good price. Far to many places charge the same for the download version as the print version (and a certain large online store would occasional charge more for the ebook than the print).

Thanks for the offer, Ian, I might take you up on that (eventually, if we ever get that organised).


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 12, 2009)

Chopper, if you're not going to be at Fantasycon and would like the anthology to be available there, get some copies to me and I'll be happy to sell them for you as I did at this year's Eastercon.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 15, 2009)

Book arrived today!


----------



## iansales (Jul 15, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## chopper (Jul 16, 2009)

(and please feel free to leave a review )


----------



## ktabic (Jul 16, 2009)

And my copy arrived today. Looks good.


----------

